# caron butler



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Will he start. I think he will star for sure no matter what. They have no small foward. Eddie jones is a shotting gaurd.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

What are you saying? Of Coarse he will start.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

This is the starting 5 were HOPING for!

C - Zo
PF - B.G.
SF- Butler
SG - E.J.
PG - Best

Butler will start,and I HOPE Rasaul gets 15-20 minutes a game.:yes:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I heard best might not sign with the heat. Because we havnt been to aggressive in pursuing him


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Caron Butler is 6'5 and tested in as not nearly as strong as people thought he'd be, along with only having average speed, and poor agility.

I think he'll have a fair amount of trouble guarding a lot of 3s in the NBA, just because he's not tall enough, and not athletic enough.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BBallFan = HATER!!!!!!!!!!!:yes::devil::laugh: 

Caron Butler = ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm not a hater, i think Caron Butler is a skilled player, that at times dominated college basketball... I'm just still very skeptical if athletically he can match up with players in the NBA.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I thought Butler was 6'7?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hes 6'5.:yes:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*duh.....*

Butler was the best player in the draft...he's gotta start!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

And he will


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BBallFan *
> Caron Butler is 6'5 and tested in as not nearly as strong as people thought he'd be, along with only having average speed, and poor agility.
> 
> I think he'll have a fair amount of trouble guarding a lot of 3s in the NBA, just because he's not tall enough, and not athletic enough.


Poor agility and average speed? 

That is the epitome of a fallacy

He has excellent speed and agility, not to mention an excellent shooter and ball handler.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> Poor agility and average speed?
> ...


I'm going by statstics. At the Chicago physicals, he tested very horribly.

He ran the 3/4 court sprint in 3.33 seconds... worse than almost every top-prospect whose results were listed. He was also one of very few players that took longer than 12 seconds to do the agility drills.

Overall, he finished as the 68th best athlete in the draft.

And I wouldn't say he's an "excellent" shooter or ballhandler. They're not weaknesses of his game, but he's far from being a sharp-shooter, and doesn't have anywhere near pointguard skills.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> BBallFan = HATER!!!!!!!!!!!:yes::devil::laugh:
> 
> Caron Butler = ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


Just because someone has a different opinion than you have does not make them a "hater", okay?

He made some good points about that Chicago work out. It may well be that Butler has *some *deficiencies; most players do have "some". Then again, he may overcome them and become the ROY. Only time will tell.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BBallFan *
> 
> 
> I'm going by statstics. At the Chicago physicals, he tested very horribly.
> ...


When i say an excellent ball handler, I'm talking about his position. During the Chicago physicals, he complained of hamstring strains the entire time and was definitly not 100%. If you look at some of the highlight reels of him in college, you'll see him blow past everyone on the court repeatedly, he has natural athletisism, and could end up winning ROY.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I sincerely hope Butler does well, even well enough to get the ROY because I have such high respect for Riley and the Heat. 

One thing we all know about Riley is how he teaches players to become very good team defenders or they get bench time. Some, like Todd Day get released in weeks because "he had no committment to defense."! Butler will be a player who does it on both ends - if Riley has anything to say about it.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> When i say an excellent ball handler, I'm talking about his position. During the Chicago physicals, he complained of hamstring strains the entire time and was definitly not 100%. If you look at some of the highlight reels of him in college, you'll see him blow past everyone on the court repeatedly, he has natural athletisism, and could end up winning ROY.


I know that's what you meant... but I can easily list a handful of SFs with better ballhandling skills than him from this year's draft. (Grizzard, Slay, Dunleavy, Jeffries to name a few)

As for the physicals... ok, maybe that was part of the reason he did so poorly... but what excuse does he ever have for only being able to bench 185 twice? 

And sure, he blew past people all the time in college... because he was an NBA prospect that's playing against college ball players. Basically every single person in the draft did that.

And as for his natural athleticism... I don't think it's good enough to compensate for him being 6'5 (for guarding SFs), and I think he'll have some trouble, especially early in his career (although he still might wind up being ROY because he does have an opportunity to get a lot of minutes)


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> I sincerely hope Butler does well, even well enough to get the ROY because I have such high respect for Riley and the Heat.
> 
> One thing we all know about Riley is how he teaches players to become very good team defenders or they get bench time. Some, like Todd Day get released in weeks because "he had no committment to defense."! Butler will be a player who does it on both ends - if Riley has anything to say about it.



I agree Rifleman. Butler will be a very good NBA Player, but I don't see him becoming Paul Pierce. He should average like 18, 4, 6 in the NBA.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

caron butler = scott burrell


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dirty bruce *
> caron butler = scott burrell


Unless you can support this, I'm afraid it will have to be gone. We would all appreciate here if you give support to your statement.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

18/4/6 I'll take.. I think caron will be good in the NBA.. he is determined


----------



## cashmoneymillionaire (Jun 9, 2002)

What happened to Butler in the summer leagues? He was stinking it up. He also got schooled by Jared Jeffries in workouts and Jeffries has sucked in the summer leagues also. 

So is it due to injuries or is he just plain brutal?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

In his last summer league game,the one where he finally got his legs back,he put up 23pts 6reb 4ast.In the 2 games before that he put up 12pts 4reb,this is all due to strained hamstrings.


----------



## cashmoneymillionaire (Jun 9, 2002)

As long as the Heat stomp the Knicks arse I am happy.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

i think he'll average 20/4/4 when he peaks and consistently put those type of numbers up as long as he's given the chance.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

He's what Miami has been looking for since Mash left-now everyone rips him apart for drills in a predraft camp-all that matters is if he performs on the court and helps Miami win-which he will do


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Everyone thinks he will get 20ppg off the get-go and such, but he wont make a big contribution until midseason when he gets settled in


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Stomp the knicks????The rivalry is over...pats gone,so is oak,starks and camby...Hardaway is gone,bowen,mashburn,brown and Zo is no longer Zo...You had your chance.....you lost every time except when the fight broke out and you benched our squad...Face it ,its time to hate boston


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

But they still got Allan Houston.

I hate that guy - i think the knicks fans too , with his bad contract


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alan Houston????You are right.....He made ONE shot in his whole life,and unfortunetly for you,it was a big one.....The guy is SOFT


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Soft and overpaid =(


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

not to mention no one wants him because of his salary...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

the knicks are stuck with him until his contract expires
and this, i like
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

we all like:gbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


----------

